# Does anyone feel like this after drinking...



## josh11

Hi guys, newbie here..

I was just wondering if any of you guys have extreme anxiety after a night of drinking, i dont drink alot maybe once a week...When i wakeup after drinking everything seems to be ok, but then as time passes a bit it seems the anxiety goes crazy... I feel like i cant sit still, kind of jittery/shaky, very self concious about any pain/aches on the body, sometimes hot flashes etc.... The feeling subsides after several hours, im guessing because the alcohol "fully" leaves the body...Can anyone relate to this?!

Its kind of frustrating when i was younger i didnt have this problem at all, im 26 now, and its a extreme change for me...I had full checkup at a hospital recently blood/urine/ekg and i was told i was healthy 

Thanks


----------



## CoconutHolder

I don't like drinking because of this.

I have horrible hangovers. I feel like my whole body is poisoned. I feel like every cell in my body is jumpy and jittery and I get a lot of aches and pains and a lot of paranoia. I HATE it!!!


----------



## josh11

Thanks for the response.. Does anyone know why specifically this happens? My father for example drinks alot more then me, and he is perfectly fine the next day never had a problem like this... I know everybody is different, but i would imagine if im getting such extreme reaction, then he would be having similar symptoms, or at least some of them


----------



## mcnabj

Hello. I have the same problem. The alcohol leaches the serotonin out of your system. I can feel the effects of a hang over for 2-3 days. My anxiety goes through the roof. This is why I no longer drink. BTW I'm 30 and when I was younger it was not as bad. Alcohol+anxiety=pain. Good luck.


----------



## beatlegeuce

I think the main reason you get a hangover is because you are dehydrated. Drink water while/after you drink. lol, i myself hate to drink because of said issues, but sometiems it makes me feel more "normal" around ppl.


----------



## nenad

Yes my anxiety is always worse the next day after drinking.
The only theory about alcohol i was told (by a psychiatrist) related to depression. According to him it kills off some receptors which are needed to recieve the neurotransmitters like serotonin. Apparently it takes 3 months for each cell to fully bounce back. 
With anxiety i think it might be related to the hang over.


----------



## josh11

I dont think its even the hangover, because i dont get nausea, headache or even feel sick.. Its just the plain anxiety, very jittery on the edge its really bad

Most of the time i drink, its rum... Perhaps if i do drink i should consider switching to wine


----------



## Arkturus

Do you sleep as well after you drink? Lack of rest maybe?

For hangovers water definitely helps. If I drink a lot of alcohol and dont rehydrate myself I feel like crap the next day. But if I drink a bunch of water, I could drink even more alcohol and feel almost fine the next day. Generally I try to drink a cup of water for every drink I had.


----------



## UltraShy

beatlegeuce said:


> I think the main reason you get a hangover is because you are dehydrated. Drink water while/after you drink.


If you drink beer you largely avoid the dehydration problem since even higher alcohol beers are still 90% water.

The problem with dehydration & a hangover is that it's hard to get rehydrated no matter how much water you drink since you just keep vomiting the water up. Drinking water is like loading the water cannon again so it can spew in another 10 minutes. At least that was my hangover experience. I quickly learned to not drink so much that I barf.


----------



## Social_butterfly00

Yes, I totally get this! And I never ever used to get it before. I mean, I'm 18 and my hangovers are so unbearable now I can't even drink. I feel like crap for three days following a night of drinking (NONE of my friends are like this).

My anxiety is extremely bad the next day. It used to be really bad back in the day but now it's a bit better. I used to stay in my room the entire day of my hangover. I usually felt like crap, could feel every cell in my body, had unbelievable aches and pains and could not sit still. I could barely speak to people and wouldn't make any sense. I would stay in my room all day despite being dehydrated, hungry, needing to use the washroom, needing to shower etc. I would just lock my door and endure the horrible pain. If friends called me I wouldn't answer because I felt like a sketch bag.

And I refuse(d) to see people when I'm hungover. I used to go into work hungover feeling like crap, ready to have an anxiety attack. It was just unbearable. I felt like I wasn't even in reality. Very bizarre. To the OP, I don't know did you used to do drugs? I started doing drugs heavily back in the day and eventually my come downs would lead to huge anxiety where I couldn't speak, I would try to speak and nothing would come out or make sense (this was probably a side effect of all the drugs rather than it necessarily being anxiety).. but then I often wonder if that was actually the case, because I know lots of people who do drugs who never experienced come downs like I did, and it only happened near the end of my drug use.

I wouldn't be able to look people in the eyes and wouldn't be able to be near people, period. I stayed in my room enduring the come downs... worst thing ever.


----------



## josh11

Thanks Social your post described exactly how i feel


----------



## WhiteLilly

I'm on day 3 now after a night of drinking (Friday night). I remember everything about the night except I have some images in my mind and I'm not sure if they are real or if it was in my dream. I have extreme anxiety because I feel like I did something wrong that night (Like kiss another man or something) and I'm married. I love my husband and I know I didn't do anything like that but I have these images in my mind that I did. My friend says I was with her the whole night and everyone else at the party hasn't said anything.

I'm wondering why my mind is playing tricks on me and causing me to have such bad anxiety over this. I have made up my mind and I'm not drinking anymore. This type of thing has happened before with my husband and I at the bar together. I had a dream the next day that I had gotten raped in the women's bathroom. I don't know why alcohol is doing this to me. Can anyone help?


----------



## bling

I've heard it is to do with dehydrating and electrolytes.
Drinking makes anxiety worse in the long run. If you drink, make sure you drink a pint of orange juice before going to bed. Diluted stuff.


----------



## WineKitty

UltraShy said:


> beatlegeuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the main reason you get a hangover is because you are dehydrated. Drink water while/after you drink.
> 
> 
> 
> If you drink beer you largely avoid the dehydration problem since even higher alcohol beers are still 90% water.
> 
> The problem with dehydration & a hangover is that it's hard to get rehydrated no matter how much water you drink since you just keep vomiting the water up. Drinking water is like loading the water cannon again so it can spew in another 10 minutes. At least that was my hangover experience. I quickly learned to not drink so much that I barf.
Click to expand...

I have only on a few rare occasions drank to the point where I was vomiting.

While beer is primarily water, I am not sure that I can agree you avoid the dehydration problem. I have had plenty of wicked hangovers and felt dried up after beer drinking. :stu But that is just me.

When I have a hangover (which I truly try to avoid overall by simply not drinking enough to warrant one) I feel very tired, completely sapped of energy, very thirsty, and strangely, incredibly hungry.


----------



## odun

ive only had one hangover that made me vomit.

ive had a few that gave me the dry heaves.

ive found gatorade to be the best hangover helper.


----------



## UltraShy

Penny said:


> While beer is primarily water, I am not sure that I can agree you avoid the dehydration problem. I have had plenty of wicked hangovers and felt dried up after beer drinking. :stu But that is just me.


Beer tends to limit your drinking due to the large volume of liquid involved, not to mention the carbonation to make you feel full.

I think about 10 beers is the most I've ever managed to consume. That was while visiting relatives who had a keg plus some home brews. The home brew guy claimed the alc content was in the 8-10% range, but who knows. I consumed that over many hours with huge amounts of food so I only got mildly to moderately intoxicated.


----------



## Bryan

To those who have such horrible anxiety/ect. the next day after drinking it's probably just a good idea not to drink much at all. Alcohol is a downer, and while the next day I don't ever feel more or less anxious or what have you I can have a bad time drinking with the symptoms described above. That aside, I leave two or three bottles of water by my bed if I'm going to be drinking as I drink a lot. When I'm getting into bed that night (sometimes morning heh) I drink as much of that water as I can. When I get up to pee, I drink as much of what's left as I can. Lots of OJ in the morning and I usually have a slight headace for maybe 10 min max. That kinda achy/sick body feeling goes away in an hour.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Yeah because of my extreme sensitivity to beer, I tend to not drink much at all. It is very very very rare that I drink now. And when I do, I drink water before, during and after and don't down the alcohol like there is no tomorrow like I used to back in the day. I also have a HORRIBLE time trying to sleep during the night the very night I drink too.


----------



## andy0128

I can't function the next day after drinking either. It wasn't so bad when I was younger, but now my hangovers seem to last twice as long


----------



## ripewithdecay08

Does anybody get a hangover after only a few hours of drinking?
I find that if i have a few drinks, get slightly drunk, and start feeling good, after about 3 or 4 hours i start sobering up but immediately start getting a massive migraine.
I'm wonder if the anxiety is the problem, maybe im thinking too much about people around me or my life and am unable to fully relax when i drink, therefore causing a migraine.
Is there a chance i could be allergic to something in the alchohol? It doesn't seem that bad if i drink till i cant stand up anymore, ill just throw up like any normal person, go to bed, and have a regular hangover in the morning. But if i just have a few drinks i sober up quickly and the migraine happens. Especially with beer or mixed drinks. It doesn't seem to happen as often when drinking straight from a liqour bottle.
Can't seem to figure this one out.


----------



## livingnsilence

WhiteLilly said:


> I'm on day 3 now after a night of drinking (Friday night). I remember everything about the night except I have some images in my mind and I'm not sure if they are real or if it was in my dream. I have extreme anxiety because I feel like I did something wrong that night (Like kiss another man or something) and I'm married. I love my husband and I know I didn't do anything like that but I have these images in my mind that I did. My friend says I was with her the whole night and everyone else at the party hasn't said anything.
> 
> I'm wondering why my mind is playing tricks on me and causing me to have such bad anxiety over this. I have made up my mind and I'm not drinking anymore. This type of thing has happened before with my husband and I at the bar together. I had a dream the next day that I had gotten raped in the women's bathroom. I don't know why alcohol is doing this to me. Can anyone help?


This has happened to me before too. The dreams felt so real too and my dreams are normally obviously dreams but not these but peoples stories say that it can't be true. I'm pretty sure they were dreams though based on what I've been told and that the people in my dreams wouldn't have done what they did but since it seemed so real part of me wants to believe my dreams causing me a lot of worry. I too would like to know what causes this.


----------



## Must be the Ganja

Depends on what I drink. If I just drink lager or beer I just have a normal hangover. Headache and an iffy stomach is pretty much cured by paracetamol and a fried breakfast. But when I drink spirits like vodka or whiskey, my hangover is like an ecstasy comedown lasting for like 2 days, with the headache and iffy stomach to boot. When I get in this state, I normally stay in bed until the early evening. I can never remember anything and I'm always paranoid that I had made a total fool of myself in the bar/nightclub/at the party. 

It's for this reason I don't drink very much.


----------



## Zombie Sheep

Wow I guess it's not just me then. Yeah, I'm hungover now and if I had to go into town I'd probably be hyperventilating, or freak out, even with the meds I'm on (which usually stop all that). I have to plan my drinking so I'm not doing anything the next day, when I'm hungover I can basically walk about 100 yards to the corner shop and that's it. 

I have a ridiculous tolerance to alchohol, I can quite happily put away as many as 14 cans of 9% lager in one day depending on when I start, that's as many as 56 units in a day, which is like 4 bottles of wine or something (my brother said). When my doctor asks I always lie. 

Also alchohol makes me oversleep *badly* so I can't drink before a working day. I need a job 'cos I know that'll cut down my drinking.


----------



## inward

Social_butterfly00 said:


> Yes, I totally get this! And I never ever used to get it before. I mean, I'm 18 and my hangovers are so unbearable now I can't even drink. I feel like crap for three days following a night of drinking (NONE of my friends are like this).
> 
> My anxiety is extremely bad the next day. It used to be really bad back in the day but now it's a bit better. I used to stay in my room the entire day of my hangover. I usually felt like crap, could feel every cell in my body, had unbelievable aches and pains and could not sit still. I could barely speak to people and wouldn't make any sense. I would stay in my room all day despite being dehydrated, hungry, needing to use the washroom, needing to shower etc. I would just lock my door and endure the horrible pain. If friends called me I wouldn't answer because I felt like a sketch bag.
> 
> And I refuse(d) to see people when I'm hungover. I used to go into work hungover feeling like crap, ready to have an anxiety attack. It was just unbearable. I felt like I wasn't even in reality. Very bizarre. To the OP, I don't know did you used to do drugs? I started doing drugs heavily back in the day and eventually my come downs would lead to huge anxiety where I couldn't speak, I would try to speak and nothing would come out or make sense (this was probably a side effect of all the drugs rather than it necessarily being anxiety).. but then I often wonder if that was actually the case, because I know lots of people who do drugs who never experienced come downs like I did, and it only happened near the end of my drug use.
> 
> I wouldn't be able to look people in the eyes and wouldn't be able to be near people, period. I stayed in my room enduring the come downs... worst thing ever.


You're absolutely right, for me example, I am certain that this anxiety problem came from drug abuse, specially mdma can blame for that. It was after the comedown i felt so unreal, my perception were really weird, and life seemed to be like a dream or smt. And then i realized after i drink, i get this anxiety. However it has gone really better. I was working out as well training in the gym. Sport increases your serotin and works for your brain recover. But the main thing is, which i'm really interested, that will it ever go away totally. I mean if i have a really hard party. that next day i will just feel the normal hangover ( which could be hard) but still without the anxiety and the ****. for me instance even now its not that bad after drinking, that i would consider it leaving, coz i really like clubbing and having partys .


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Hey OP,

I think you might be suffering from delerium tremens, wiki and exercise friends are you. Alcohol enemy be. Something something Darkside.


Peace


----------



## jim_morrison

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Hey OP,
> 
> I think you might be suffering from delerium tremens, wiki and exercise friends are you. Alcohol enemy be. Something something Darkside.
> 
> Peace


I doubt it's the DTs, He said he usually only drinks once a week.


----------



## Keith

I get depressed the next day after i drink so i quit reluctantly.


----------



## rustyshackleford

Just want to point out that alcohol can mess with your meds. I was told not to drink on both of the meds I've tried. I asked why and was told that it will stop the drug from working properly for the next little while. Also I think that some can make the hangover worse.


----------



## Arctor

I feel the exact opposite, for whatever reason. When I wake up after a night out i usually feel calm and accepting of myself, and then as the day goes by I gradually return to my "normal" self, meaning that the background level of anxiety returns. Perhaps simply the alcohol wearing off? It's nice not to suffer any adverse effects(other than those of a pretty mild hangover), but the knowledge that the state is merely temporary(or the hope that it isn't, followed by the dissapointment when it is yet again proven that it is)can be quite depressing.


----------



## stars

Whenever i drink a lot i wake up the next day with extreme anxiety and heart palpitations.


----------



## WesW

Drinking usually makes everything better. After awile I start to think about SA and I get sad then angry. Next I usually make my self feel stupid because I cant talk the way I want too.


----------



## jma

I know what you're talking about, as of right now I am having this problem. Im 24 now and I have always drank beer, after the birth of my son a year ago it seems like my anxiety has sky rocketed, Ive had anxiety and problems like that since i was 18(panic attacks all that jazz) but it never was a problem after drinking, now I can come home from drinking, pass out, wake up a few hours later and wont be able to go back to sleep the rest of the night and the whole night Im VERY jittery no matter what i do i toss and turn trying to sleep and cant, its horrible, I tell myself every time that I am done drinking, but then I do it again and im pissed off lol
As of right now, this is happening to me.. I cant sleep and all jittery I feel like my chest is just like shaking..i HATE this feeling, but I have come to find out that If I drink vitamin water( a few of them like 2-3) that I feel 10x better, but not just any of them, has to be the pale pink one, called focus, weird i know, but it helps me a lot.


----------



## sparky10

yeah back in the day i could drink loads on a night out and feel
hungover the next day but it was not thet bad.
these days i really try not to get steamin as the next day my anxiety
is just too bad and the paranoia can kick in sometimes. the higher anxiety can last for days and its just not worth it.
Im resigned to having a few beers maximum when i do drink now, how times change!!!


----------



## Takerofsouls

Im literally always drinking vitamin water, i buy them in bulk. And ive only gotten a hangover twice in my life, never when i was drinking water while i was drinking it really works.


----------



## nicky noodle

*Anxiety after drinking*

i have just come across this thread and i have just started getting the same problem. I do drink a fair bit but in the last couple of weeks i have had a panic attack , loads of anxiety and ache all over for the next couple of days or more. I am 33 and have partied hard but am really considering knocking it all on the head if this continues - why does this happen ?


----------



## InOHIO

I have a problem while I am drinking, so I really never do, and if I do, it's just a drink or two, although sometimes that has even messed with me. It makes me freak out and feel like I don't have control. I always get really nauseas as well. It sucks, because I would love to be able to get drunk every once in awhile, might take the edge off, but I can't, so oh well, maybe one day.


----------



## YUMYUMYUMYUMYUM

I used to get massively anxious the day overindulgences of alcohol; since ive been taking SSRIs however, my hangover have begun to involve much less anxiety
Alcohol comedowns are definitely experienced differently by sufferers of anxiety

http://www.anxietyguru.net/why-alcohol-causes-anxiety/


----------



## Thestruggle1

I have some anxiety if i drink alittle bit but if i drink alot i get social. Its weed i have issues with.... That stuff makes me have panic attacks like crazy:afr


----------



## Jm5150

*We need an answer*

I hope people still use this site. I suffer from anxiety after drinking.
This happened to me 8 years ago..I was always in a weird depressed altered reality state. I never linked it to alcohol but it DID go away,after a year of utter hell I was just left with general anxiety. This anxiety (which i never had before my original episode) stayed with me for years.. oddly If i fely anxious I would drink.,.. drinking made it go away, every time.. 
I dont drink alot. Id go out on weekends and have maybe 3 or 4.. sometimes more, sometimes less. But drinking HELPED. (this maybe be why i never linked alcohol to this this first time). Anyway. recently it CAME BACK. i noticed if i drink any amount of "beer" i have flare ups the next day of the following:
Anxiety
Depression
Intense fear
Lack of focus
Lack of concentration
difficulty breathing
odd internal sensations that set off more anxiety
lightheadedness
depersonalization (feels like im watching my life through a camera lense)
extreme fatigue
Low body temperature, constantlt cold
flu like symptoms
stiff neck/odd neck sensation;cant really explain. my neck just feels tight and "wrong" (happens the night of drinking, may signal a flare is coming)

It use to last 3-4 days. Id hide myself from the world and just hope i dont die.. I FEEL like im going to die but I never do.

after 3-4 days I bounce back and feel great. I honestly forget everything bad I felt and feel invincible again. thus I drink again with friends. which leads to this again and again.

Things Ive noticed:
It seems to happen mainly when I go out and drink beer. If i stay home and have 1 or 2 glasses of wine I feel great the next day.; so is it "beer" or anxiety from going out in public? no clue
My urine will smell horrible at the end of these symptoms. Once this happens I tend to feel like a million bucks again.
Ive also noticed that its dwindling again.. it used to last 3-4 days.. I recently had 2 beers with dinner out with friends and I only felt terrible for about 28 hours after I woke up the next day. Is this indicative that Im healing or just not as bad since I only had 2 beers?.. no clue

Ive been to doctors and they simply dismiss me saying "quit drinking". this isnt acceptable. It went away once so whatever it is, isnt some sort of resistence.. its either from anxiety itself or an underlying condition. my doctor just doesnt care since its not constant, its only after I drink.

Things Ive looked into that may be part of the issue:
Anxiety (plain and simple.. anxiety makes more anxiety. subconcious is linking the anxiety to going out drinking so does this on autopilot- Both times this started I had a panic attack first. Panic attack cause this or did this cause the panic attack? no clue)
Lyme disease(look up video blogs on youtube and youll find people explaining mental/anxiety issues from Lyme and it sounds "exactly" like what I have..why it happens only when I drink beer? no clue
Candida overgrowth (yeast overgrowth in the gut.. google symptoms and it sounds close.. beer may have something to do with flare ups since it contains yeast and sugar..look into your diet and possible antibiotic use recently. it may have caused candida overgrowth. no clue)
Celiacs disease (similar to Candida but has to do with a wheat/gluten intolerance in your intestines)
Lupus (again symptoms sort of resemble this but Lupus sounds more severe and constant, no clue)

I hope people will post any similarities so we can figure this out since Doctors dont seem to care. quiting isnt an acceptable answer for me. I love beer, Id love to have a beer at the game without feeling like im dying for 2 days following. It HAS gone away once before so suggests it is cureable/treatable. I just did it by accident, or turned it back on by accident.


----------



## Manitoba13

I always seem to have a bad feeling lingering over me after drinking  Kind of like I did something wrong or said something embarrassing. And although this is usually not the case, I can't seem to shake it. I try to tell myself that everyone else I was with was drinking as well and thus probably not paying much attention, but that doesn't seem to help much.


----------



## Propaganda

The closest I've ever came to having a panic attack was during a severe hangover. In fact, when I am super hungover and there is a high level of general stress I have bad anxiety.


----------



## brittneyann

After a night of drinking sometimes the next day I feel very incredibly ill. It usually takes until the evening to start, but it really scares me. I have the most intense fatigue and I feel like I can't breathe. I also feel very, very out of it and have lots of aches and pains. The first time it happened I didn't know why and it scared the living crap out of me. I eventually put two and two together and realized it only happens when I drink the previous night. Its definitely not your typical hang over. I've looked up online about it and couldn't really find anything. 
I don't really like drinking anyways... but it'd be nice to not be scared to when I'm in the mood to.


----------



## my name is

not always but once in a while i will wake up the day after drinking with the shakes being all jittery basically its anxiety at its worst in those situations for me ..also like someone else said sometimes i drink beer and i get a migraine headaches4 hrs later a hangover before i even get home..must be a connection


----------



## sherbert

*hmmm this seems to be really common*

I get very depressed after a night of heavy drinking too. The unfortunate thing, it's a highly social activity, which many other people find enjoyable. That's the biggest pull for me. I can definitely live with aches and pains, but I don't want to deal with wanting to die... One would think that as many times as I have gone through that pattern, I would not get that wasted, but peer pressure is strong force. Maybe next time I have to come up w/ examples as to 'how bad' it gets. Such as: I want to find tall places to jump off of or run my car into a wall at high-speeds. Mind you, I am not suicidal under normal circumstances.

I'm just fine after a night of smoking though! :roll


----------



## Sensitive Guy

In layman’s language, anxiety after drinking is a sign of alcohol withdraw symptoms.If a person say,drinks heavily every night the central nervous system gets suppressed by the alcohol so consequently,it as to fight back in order to get the right equilibrium. When the alcohol is stopped you then get the rebound effect as the nervous system is still in overdrive mode, over compensating as it were. Mild alcohol withdrawal symptoms start around 5 or 10 hours after the last drink. Most people sleep for 8 hours… 

Don’t drink heavy or frequent as it makes anxiety a lot worse over time.


----------



## 01983rob

*drinking and going out*

i feel always feel really hot the next day to i used to love going raving pubs out ect but now i feel really just like staying in and when i see happy people having a good time i feel like i shouldnt be there i hate the way my life has changed i really dont know what to do with my life i wish i could meet some one who could give me some confidence because at the minute im as low as i could be


----------



## Jarka

Kind of.. If I drink a lot then the next day I feel somehow guilty, paranoid and embarrassed, usually I spend the day in bed sleeping it off..


----------



## NatureFellow

I don't drink alcohol at all, because it just strengthens any mood that I am in.
Mostly it will make me grumpy and sleepy, like an old man ready for bed hohohohoohh
Sticking to the Pepsi Max etc.

Over and out.


----------



## sparky10

Jm5150 said:


> I hope people still use this site. I suffer from anxiety after drinking.
> This happened to me 8 years ago..I was always in a weird depressed altered reality state. I never linked it to alcohol but it DID go away,after a year of utter hell I was just left with general anxiety. This anxiety (which i never had before my original episode) stayed with me for years.. oddly If i fely anxious I would drink.,.. drinking made it go away, every time..
> I dont drink alot. Id go out on weekends and have maybe 3 or 4.. sometimes more, sometimes less. But drinking HELPED. (this maybe be why i never linked alcohol to this this first time). Anyway. recently it CAME BACK. i noticed if i drink any amount of "beer" i have flare ups the next day of the following:
> Anxiety
> Depression
> Intense fear
> Lack of focus
> Lack of concentration
> difficulty breathing
> odd internal sensations that set off more anxiety
> lightheadedness
> depersonalization (feels like im watching my life through a camera lense)
> extreme fatigue
> Low body temperature, constantlt cold
> flu like symptoms
> stiff neck/odd neck sensation;cant really explain. my neck just feels tight and "wrong" (happens the night of drinking, may signal a flare is coming)
> 
> It use to last 3-4 days. Id hide myself from the world and just hope i dont die.. I FEEL like im going to die but I never do.
> 
> after 3-4 days I bounce back and feel great. I honestly forget everything bad I felt and feel invincible again. thus I drink again with friends. which leads to this again and again.
> 
> Things Ive noticed:
> It seems to happen mainly when I go out and drink beer. If i stay home and have 1 or 2 glasses of wine I feel great the next day.; so is it "beer" or anxiety from going out in public? no clue
> My urine will smell horrible at the end of these symptoms. Once this happens I tend to feel like a million bucks again.
> Ive also noticed that its dwindling again.. it used to last 3-4 days.. I recently had 2 beers with dinner out with friends and I only felt terrible for about 28 hours after I woke up the next day. Is this indicative that Im healing or just not as bad since I only had 2 beers?.. no clue
> 
> Ive been to doctors and they simply dismiss me saying "quit drinking". this isnt acceptable. It went away once so whatever it is, isnt some sort of resistence.. its either from anxiety itself or an underlying condition. my doctor just doesnt care since its not constant, its only after I drink.
> 
> Things Ive looked into that may be part of the issue:
> Anxiety (plain and simple.. anxiety makes more anxiety. subconcious is linking the anxiety to going out drinking so does this on autopilot- Both times this started I had a panic attack first. Panic attack cause this or did this cause the panic attack? no clue)
> Lyme disease(look up video blogs on youtube and youll find people explaining mental/anxiety issues from Lyme and it sounds "exactly" like what I have..why it happens only when I drink beer? no clue
> Candida overgrowth (yeast overgrowth in the gut.. google symptoms and it sounds close.. beer may have something to do with flare ups since it contains yeast and sugar..look into your diet and possible antibiotic use recently. it may have caused candida overgrowth. no clue)
> Celiacs disease (similar to Candida but has to do with a wheat/gluten intolerance in your intestines)
> Lupus (again symptoms sort of resemble this but Lupus sounds more severe and constant, no clue)
> 
> I hope people will post any similarities so we can figure this out since Doctors dont seem to care. quiting isnt an acceptable answer for me. I love beer, Id love to have a beer at the game without feeling like im dying for 2 days following. It HAS gone away once before so suggests it is cureable/treatable. I just did it by accident, or turned it back on by accident.


I can associate with a lot of the symptoms you listed above along with neck thing. I tried everything but the hangovers were not the same as what you average joe experiences.
I was diagnosed with GAD and drinking made it better but the next day was awful and just not worth it. If you have GAD then your symptoms will be intensified with a hangover. This sounds to me what you are experiencing from my own experience of it.


----------



## MissLaceyLou

*So helpful!!!*

Wow you guys! This is an awesome topic! I am so happy to know that I'm not the only person who deals with this. I don't feel alone anymore! I have irrational fears for about a week after I've binged. Like afraid to eat or drink anything. And I lay in bed and just panic until I fall asleep. I've even been hospitalized for it before. I also isolate myself from my friends which makes them angry but they dont understand because none of them suffer from anxiety. Not worth it anymore. I'm tired. So I'm becoming closer to God and giving up on drinking for good. The anxiety I experience afterwards is not even worth having a glass of wine anymore! Thank you guys for creating such a great forum and putting me at ease knowing I'm not weird!


----------



## AnxiousNancy

*Me too!!!*



WhiteLilly said:


> I'm on day 3 now after a night of drinking (Friday night). I remember everything about the night except I have some images in my mind and I'm not sure if they are real or if it was in my dream. I have extreme anxiety because I feel like I did something wrong that night (Like kiss another man or something) and I'm married. I love my husband and I know I didn't do anything like that but I have these images in my mind that I did. My friend says I was with her the whole night and everyone else at the party hasn't said anything.
> 
> I'm wondering why my mind is playing tricks on me and causing me to have such bad anxiety over this. I have made up my mind and I'm not drinking anymore. This type of thing has happened before with my husband and I at the bar together. I had a dream the next day that I had gotten raped in the women's bathroom. I don't know why alcohol is doing this to me. Can anyone help?


I have horrible horrible anxiety when I go out without my husband. I am always afraid that I've flirted with someone (all of my friends say I'm being ridiculous and that they've never ever seen me do this) or acted in a way that my husband would be embarrassed or ashamed. It is not based in fact at all, just something that I make up in my head. It is awful and i think it mostly has to do with self worth somehow. When I am feeling worthless I feel like I don't deserve my awesome husband. If I go out to make myself feel better and have a great time (he's out of town a lot) I feel bad because I know if he was there I wouldn't have 1. gone out without him 2. drank so much 3. whatever else I start to feel bad about.

Just recently I've started to get hot flashes. Feels like a horrible blush and it is almost painful and comes in flashes all day.


----------



## calmdown

i suffer anxiety/panic attacks and being hungover brings them on. think its because im in such a fragile state and because i know i wont be able to deal with anxiety/panic that well in this state, it makes it come on easier.

i once basically collapsed when i panic attack started, my chest/arms and face started tingling, i just kind of fell to the floor, my chest and arms completely stiffened and cramped up, i was telling my friends to call an ambulance as i had no idea what was happening to me.

anything that extreme wouldn't normally though as i had been working out loads that week, had drunk a ridiculous amount and had been sick before going to sleep so my body was basically massively dehydrated and had incredably low blood sugar no nutrients etc.

But i think that event definately intensified the connection between being hungover and anxiety/panic.


----------



## calmdown

^^^^^^

cont. i now dont drink, or have a 4/5 beer (bottles) limit


----------



## Zen Pen

*Histamines?*

Yep, I am basically offline the next day whenever I drink. I think there are several things that happen (to me anyway).

I used to drink straight whiskey. This gave me the worst hangover. The least bad hangover is when I drink vodka and soda with a twist of lemon. I put this down to the extra fluid I am taking in. Drinking an electrolyte drink the next day also helps me a lot.

Alcohol has a lot of histamines which increase inflammation in the body. This may cause some of the aches and pains.

If you're socially anxious and have spent some time being extroverted under the influence of a drug (alcohol) this may also have a psychological effect, so you feel the anxiety the next day that you should have felt the night before, being in the social situation. I have nothing to support that though, other than the recollection of my more extroverted escapades causing me the most pain the next day.


----------



## Zen Pen

...> Actually here is an article about how histamines may increase anxiety.

http://blog.nutri.com/2012/03/are-allergies-causing-your-anxiety-and-depression/


----------



## Zen Pen

More on histamines: 

* They can cause anxiety
* They're released when you're dehydrated
* Vitamin C and calcium help break down histamines. Alcohol is not friends with vitamin C.
* If you have an allergy to alcohol you're going to have a lot of histamines in your system during and after drinking. While you're drinking the alcohol will reduce anxiety but after it wears off you may still have a high level of histamines without the alcohol to reduce the anxiety

I also get a red face when I drink. This is a histamine reaction. I'd be curious how many people who visit this forum also get a red face when they drink.


----------



## worriedinsurrey

does anyone get slightly swollen feet after a night of drinking????Of course i am extremly worried something is wrong with me


----------



## SADdam

After a night of getting drunk, I also get really hung over. The next day I feel a sense of disappointment in myself that I just made a fool out myself when I was drunk the night before (even though I didn't do anything embarrassing). Because I remember myself being more talkative and out of who I normally am, it makes me very uneasy. Even though the more talkative and outgoing person I am when I drink is what I want to accomplish. It may just be disappointment in the fact that I don't act like that when I am not drunk but usually the day after I am very disappointed in myself for how I acted when I was under the influence.


----------



## ourwater

It sounds like the early stages of Alcohol Withdrawal Syndrome. The Propranolol that I take is prescribed as a secondary use for alcohol withdraw.


----------



## KelseyM

I realize this is from 4 years ago but this explains my experiences after a day of drinking to a t. I wake up fine and then I get this nagging anxious feeling in my chest/stomach sometimes my nerves are so bad I get sick.. All I can think is that after I had anxiety once after drinking my body/mind think I should have it every time I drink.. I take a lorazepam first think in the morning to calm my nerves and it helps me relax a little! I really am not a big drinker and drink maybe once a month or every 2 months. And the anxiety is why.. But occasionally I go somewhere and end up having a few drinks.. And the next morning I'm on my death bed..


----------



## ravens

I'm relaxed when I'm drinking but the next day I'll have a terrible hangover and later on I'll have terrible anxiety. It feels like I'm about to have a panic attack.


----------



## Unknown88

I thought this was just me and that I was weird! I have no idea why but if I have been drinking a lot I get extreme anxiety and heart palpitations the next day. I still enjoy drinking but it gives me another reason to not get too drunk,the feeling is awful!


----------



## Billius

I prefer other(legal) drugs to alcohol, I don't not drink but I don't prefer it. **** hangovers


----------



## harleyquin

I get this all the time. It's such an odd feeling. Kind of like a cold/hotness inside of my whole body. I start worrying and my anxiety gets to it's complete peak. That's why I don't like drinking. It's so fun and a good release while I do it, but the next day it's not worth it at all.


----------



## chiefdr11

It's nice to be able to relate to people on this. I've always been somewhat shy, but I was always pretty outgoing in high school, drinking on most weekend since my junior year. I remember going to tons of parties and having a great time, no bouts of anxiety. 

Then college rolled around, I joined a fraternity and started drinking HEAVILY. Probably averaged going out 4-5 times a week and getting extremely drunk most of those nights. Some weeks I even went out every night. I also started smoking pot my sophomore year, as well as experimenting with many other drugs throughout my days in college. This kind of started a vicious cycle; my grades suffered, I was no longer healthy and active like I had been, and I just wasn't as happy anymore. Then I noticed the awkward encounters started to creep in when I was out at the bars or at parties. I started to dread being out, because it killed my confidence and fed my anxiety. I've quit smoking pot and I don't drink nearly as frequently or as heavily as I used to, but when I do, the anxiety for a couple days following is almost unbearable. I still force myself to go out and be social as often as I can, but it's often a struggle and I can tell people don't feel super comfortable having a conversation with me. I used to do pretty well in the female department, but now I get nervous around girls and lack the confidence to get anywhere. I just don't know what to say. 

Bottom line is, I blame my drinking and drug use for a lot of my anxiety problems today. It's extremely frustrating because I want to be the confident, extroverted, social person I used to be, but I just can't seem to find it. I've considered trying out an SSRI, but I'm a little apprehensive because I don't know what the long-term effects will be. I don't want to make things worse than they are. 

Thanks to everyone who took the time to read this, it feels good to get it off my chest. Best of luck to anyone who's struggling, I hope things get better for you.


----------



## WineKitty

My anxiety is escalated greatly day after drinking, probably because I also skip my meds (2 mg of Klonopin) so as not to completely ruin my liver. Despite the ill effects, I continue on with the same cycle over and over again. I must not be very bright.


----------



## Synaps3

Yeah not many people know this, but the main reason you get a hangover from alcohol is because your body metabolizes it into formaldehyde (embalming fluid). It is usually not because of dehydration. So basically when you drink alcohol, you are drinking embalming fluid. I would just stick to the benzos. But if you're curious, there is a safer form of alcohol that does not have toxic metabolites and doesn't give you a hangover. The effects are said to be like a mixture between alcohol and benzos. It is very rare, but it used to be used in medicine in the 50s and 60s I think. It is called tert-Amyl alcohol (or 2M2B).


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Billius said:


> I prefer other(legal) drugs to alcohol, I don't not drink but I don't prefer it. **** hangovers


I'm starting to feel the same way. I used to drink often but I don't really like it anymore. I prefer other lesser known substances in order to relax.


----------



## Synaps3

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'm starting to feel the same way. I used to drink often but I don't really like it anymore. I prefer other lesser known substances in order to relax.


Like what?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Synaps3 said:


> Like what?


GABA enhancers and nootropics.


----------



## stegster

I found the cure to this. Ive been suffering from really bad anxiety and panic attacks the following day after a night on the ale. What I find to really help is to get out of the house and go for a long walk say 30 minutes, I usually take a banner and bottle of water with me to keep my energy up and re-hydrate myself. If you like you could also take a couple of paracetamols before hand and rennie tablets or gaviscon if you suffer from acid reflux. Also make sure that you don't sleep in too late, it is important for you to have breakfast ideally porridge.

So:
1. get up early and have breakfast (healthy food)
2. go for a long walk (30 mins at least) and take some fruit (non acidic fruit) and water
3. if you have an upset stomach or headache get some paracetomols down you
4. gaviscon to help if you have acid reflux

It is really important to replenish your body's electrolytes so the faster you do this the quicker you will feel better.


----------



## DrunkenHypochondriac

Wow, great thread! Glad it lives on after so long and that I was able to find it.

I too have many of the same symptoms described previously. I've drank heavily 6-7 nights a week for a 2-3 years now. I recently turned 26 and being young, I kinda thought this much drinking is normal and that my body will be able to handle it... nope.

Several weeks ago I had my first attack. It became very difficult to breathe, my arms went numb, then my face and at it's worse point, I couldn't force my mouth to form words. I thought I was having a frekin' stroke! Since then I have done a lot of research and managed to get my anxiety to a manageable level, but still have been unable to be rid of it completely. Here's a few things I've learned (most throught personal experience):

-*Attacks/anxiety can be brought on by pain* (i.e. a sprained foot that you continue to walk on)
-*Eating healthy helps anxiety*. I stopped drinking soda and eating out. My diet mainly consists tuna, salmon, chicken, lots of veggies, fruit, potato bread, corn tortillas, etc. Mostly just eat foods that are as natural and untouched my man as possible. I prepare every meal at home. Remember that the worse meal you can possibly think up to make at home is 10x better for you than the "healthy" menu at your local restaurant. Grab some subway if you have to eat out.
-*Quit smoking*. I use to constantly worry about my breathing and for good reason. Not until after my first attack was I motivated enough to quit. Just a few days after quitting I felt like my health was much improved, whether it was true or just in my head, it doesn't really matter.
-*Quit drinking, obviously.* If that was an option, none of us would be reading this thread. In my case, it'd probably completely cure my anxiety if I just drank significantly less... Unfortunately, I have not been able to wean myself off the booze yet. My anxiety is really bad when trying to go to sleep completely sober.

*Best possible causes of anxiety that I've found (besides the booze)

B12 deficiency*
http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/guide/vitamin-b12-deficiency-symptoms-causes

*Low Blood Sugar*
http://diabetes.webmd.com/tc/hypoglycemia-low-blood-sugar-topic-overview

*Serotonin Deficiency*
http://www.serotune.com/blogs/artic...e-symptoms-and-causes-of-serotonin-deficiency

*Allergies*
http://blog.nutri.com/2012/03/are-allergies-causing-your-anxiety-and-depression/

*Candida Overgrowth*
http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-8376/10-signs-you-have-candida-overgrowth-what-to-do-about-it.html

Hopefully some of you find my personal experiences helpful... Does anyone know of an over-the-counter medication that helps anxiety? Preferably one that works quickly.


----------



## AntiSocialGuy

Sometimes i have prolonged hangover after a night of heavy drinking.Really nasty for my anxiety.


----------



## Recoil muzik

*Here ya go!*

1. Mood
Alcohol can affect our mood because it can affect the level of serotonin in the brain. Serotonin is a feel good brain chemical that when in short supply can cause feelings of anxiety and depression.

2. Drop in blood sugar

A drop in blood sugar can cause dizziness, confusion, weakness, nervousness, shaking and numbness. These symptoms can most certainly trigger a bout of anxiety.

3. Dehydration

This has been known to cause nausea, dizziness, fatigue, light-headedness and muscle weakness. These symptoms wouldn't cause anxiety per say but they add to a sense of illness which fosters anxiety.

4. Nervous System

The nervous system is affected because in order for the body to fight off the sedative effects of alcohol it puts the body into a state of hyperactivity in order to counteract this effect. This hyperactivity can lead to shaking, light/sound sensitivity and sleep deprivation.

5. Heart Rate

Your heart rate can become elevated as a result of consuming alcohol which can cause a palpitation false alarm and put you into a state of anxious anticipation. Is it a heart attack or isn't it you might ask. This "what if" questioning can increase your general state of anxiety.

6. Concentration

A hard night of drinking can also make you hazy, bring on headaches and create a sense of disorientation.

So if you're going to have a glass of wine with dinner I don't think you should be concerned. On the other hand, if you're a heavy drinker, or binge drinker, then this might cause a real problem for you.


----------



## Alone75

Drinking doesn't really help me relax, maybe I become more inclined to talk to people but that's all. I act too serious and I'm on edge still and anxious of EVERYTHING and EVERYONE around me.
And yeah I feel the same the next day OP and super crappy on top of all of it.


----------



## Overthinker80

I definitely get much more anxious when I am hungover and in general I don't like to see anyone when hungover.

However, it is not nearly so bad as the OP is describing, and I really enjoy drinking once a week so I see no reason to stop.

The only thing I do is make sure that I have nothing important to do the next day and no one other than close family members that I need to see, and the day after that I will be back to normal.

I cannot do anything remotely important when hungover, but that's a problem a lot of people who don't have anxiety have, I just think I get more anxious than them when hungover, but it's not a huge problem for me.


----------



## pitifultunic

A night of drinking doesnt necessarily give me anxiety. But I feel extremely guilty and filthy after a night of drinking, I feel like there's poison inside of me. I've also never had a hangover. I just dont get them for some reason.


----------



## Overthinker80

erichouse said:


> What everyone has described on this old thread, sounds like alcohol withdrawal. Here's the science behind it:
> 
> "Alcohol, shown in black, also binds to the GABA receptors, and increases the quieting effect that GABA has on neurons. Researchers are not sure exactly how it does so, but one theory holds that it causes the ion channels to stay open longer, thus increasing the ion flow. The result is a much greater quieting effect on the brain.
> 
> Because there are GABA receptors in many parts of the brain, many different parts are affected. This accounts for alcohol's sedating effect on many functions controlled by the brain--judgment, movement, and even breathing.
> 
> Unfortunately, prolonged alcohol use may cause the brain to adapt, so it comes to depend on the presence of alcohol to function normally. Then, if the person stops drinking, he or she experiences anxiety, jitteriness, emotional discomfort, insomnia, possibly tremors, and, in severe alcoholism, sometimes convulsions and/or death."
> 
> Source: http://www.neurogenesis.com/Neuroscience/alcohol-addictions.php
> 
> GABA is the body's natural control mechanism for managing stress and nervous tension. That's why when you pop a benzo you feel great. It does something similar to alcohol. Problem is, when you take it away, your going to feel like **** and experience ANXIETY OUT THE ***


Good information...BUT...I have a VERY hard time believing that ANY hangover after one single night of drinking which might make one more anxious that day is actual "alcohol withdrawal".

Maybe in the most MINOR sense possible, if, in fact, a hangover itself does meet the definition of alcohol withdrawal, but I don't think that it does.

If you drink once a month, and then you get a hangover and you get more anxious because of it, is that REALLY the same as the alcohol withdrawal a severe alcoholic who drinks every night will experience??

I don't think it is at all, and so I don't think these mental effects from a hangover can be considered "alcohol withdrawal".


----------



## DaydreamBeliever10

I don't drink that often and I try to drink a lot of water before I go to bed buy my anxiety goes through the roof the day after drinking. Lately I've noticed it's lasting longer, I end up with a kind of emotional hangover for a couple of days.

I don't really feel drunk anymore either, I can't get that feel good feeling, the buzz I used to get from alcohol. I just start feeling sick after only a couple of drinks so I stop and drink water and sleep but I still feel like crap emotionally/mentally and highly anxious for days after.

I think it may be time for me to give up drinking.


----------



## bessyleyh18

Yes i feel so anxious. Im a little drunk right now. Now i know why my therapist refrained me from drinking alcohol and coffee and cigarette. How do i get out of this feeling? I feel like im gonna die tomorrow. I hate it. I dont want to call my therapist deym its xmas i mean who the *** calls their therapist at xmas?? Pls help me. I want to get over this feeling my head hurts like hell and i am ovet the top anxious. I hate it pls help.


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters

I can't account for the hangover part and everyone's usual and unusual symptoms, but I have a theory about the anxiety.

I do also get jittery and anxious etc after I've drank, on the next morning. I never thought about it until now, but it would sort of make sense, doesn't it?

Anxiety is in it's essence being completely uneasy about something. If you get comfortable, you are less anxious. You can get anxious around a lot of people you don't know, and then be okay around your friends or people you really trust, or on your own...
Hangovers are a reaction of your body to the alcohol, one you have not much control over, and which are very uncomfortable. Your body needs to recover. You have pushed it down with alcohol, but now it's back. So you feel out of control, uneasy- anxious. And once you are anxious, and too hungover to distract yourself, all your other anxieties can kick in. 
I don't know, may be it's a stupid theory, it's just how I explain this for myself.


----------



## londonguy202

I also have Alcohol intolerance as I tried it once and my stomach is burning.


----------

